# tap and die



## anectine (Feb 18, 2012)

Where can you buy multi start tap and die sets?  I have not had any luck locating a set.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmmm. Wonder if mr. Redburn didn't have some for sale.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 18, 2012)

Indy-Pen-Dance carries them, but depending on what you need, it may be hit or miss, with a few items out of stock.  Looks under "Tools" on their website.  Indy~Pen~Dance

I have no association with them, I just happened to place an order with them last night.  (They are running a "Birthday Bash" special, use code "BB" to get 8% discount).


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 18, 2012)

silverpenparts.com - TOOLS - Taps and dies


----------



## jjudge (Feb 18, 2012)

Tap and Die spreadsheet lists these, and where to buy.

I'm posting this to the IAP Librarian this weekend, where it'll be more easily found.


----------



## Monty (Feb 18, 2012)

Ramon, rsjimenez, had a set for sale today at the Greater Houston meeting. You might want to conact him and see if its the one you want.


----------



## anectine (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

i consider myself a novice, but looking to expand my knowledge.  I know the advantages of using multi start threads is quicker removal of the cap.  On the internal parts do you use standard single start threads?

Adam


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 19, 2012)

Adam for the connections other than the cap, most of us will use a single start.  If it helps about the best choice for the section to body would be a M9 x .75.  You can also go with a M10 x 1 but the first one gives you a little more meat in the body wall where you cut the cap threads.


----------



## rsjimenez (Feb 19, 2012)

As Monty mentioned I have a M12 mm tap and die, I am also trying to sell the die holder as a package deal.


----------



## Monty (Feb 19, 2012)

rsjimenez said:


> As Monty mentioned I have a M12 mm tap and die, I am also trying to sell the die holder as a package deal.


My mistake, I thought it was a triple start.


----------



## rsjimenez (Feb 19, 2012)

Monty said:


> rsjimenez said:
> 
> 
> > As Monty mentioned I have a M12 mm tap and die, I am also trying to sell the die holder as a package deal.
> ...



It is a triple start 12mm tap and die.


----------



## rsjimenez (Feb 21, 2012)

rsjimenez said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > rsjimenez said:
> ...



Sold


----------

